# Versch. browseransichten anzeigen?



## online (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es ein Internetprogramm, dass die Ansicht von allen Browsern, auf allen möglichen Pc´s simulieren kann?

MFG

Online


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Dezember 2005)

Alle Browser ist wohl etwas hoch gegriffen, denn dafuer gibt es einfach zu viele Browser.
Ich meine ich haette hier mal was gelesen, dass es mal was gab um fuer die gaengigsten Browser zu testen.
Aber Du koenntest Dir auch einfach die entsprechenden Browser installieren.


----------



## online (22. Dezember 2005)

aber ist es nicht so, dass der selbe browser auf Windows etwas anders anzeigt, als auf Linux? Oder hab ich da was Falsches gehört?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Dezember 2005)

Also ich seh da keine Unterschiede.
Ich nutze Mozilla, Firefox und Opera unter beiden Systemen und kann da eigentlich keine Unterschiede sehen. Das OS aendert ja nichts am Browser.


----------

